# Phrag Andean Tears: pits on leaves



## Erythrone (Dec 4, 2010)

Here is a picture of my Phrag Andean Tears. It is a vigourous plant. I bought it in Spring 2009 from Cloud's Orchids. 

The roots are very good. There is another fan that begin to grow too.

No bud yet.. Je suis impatiente!!

Can you tell me about the pits on the leaves? (The bigest leave, at right). Is this a sign of a cultural problem? Calcium deficiency? Or is it a genetic trait?


----------



## Shiva (Dec 4, 2010)

I have some phrags that have those pits. I don't know what they are but the plants are otherwise healthy, just like yours. There's obviously some local collapse of the cells structures.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, I have that on some of my orchids too...wonder what it is...


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 4, 2010)

temps too high, heat stress? My phrags really took a hit this year with the heat, last year they were so nice!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2010)

If the roots are good and it's putting up new leaves I'd remove that pme bad leaf so it doesn't become a disease vector.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 9, 2010)

I usually suspect spider mites when I see pits in leaves, or when the leaves feel 'dusty', when other nearby plants feel 'clean', or smooth and glossy. Even when young I could never really see spider mites, my eyes are just not that good. My first thought is to treat for spider mites. If you treat your plant, treat your whole collection, because if mites are on one plant, they are on them all. 

I won't make any pesticide recomendation, you need to decide what is best for your specific growing area.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello Leo!

I don't think there are spider mites. I checked regularly my plants with 10x lens, because I introduce auxilaries and I must take a look at thrips larvae, young mealies and predator mites (that are as small as spider mites!!!) Of course it is not easy to see young mites... Also, the plant is glossy, and there is no dust.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 9, 2010)

I get this periodically on some of my Phrags. No bugs, but I don't know what causes it either. My guess it is something cultural, but what???


----------



## terryros (Dec 9, 2010)

Jerry Fischer at Orchids Limited notes that Phrag Super Rubies (a cross containing popowii) naturally has indentations/pits and I have a new cross with popowii that has pits. Wallisii in Andean Tears is in the same group with popowii so it makes sense that the pits would be normal.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 9, 2010)

Interesting!!! I think there are pits on my popowii too.


----------

